# Awesome tenon jigs.



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

The first one is awsome. If only I had the time.......  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKA8_zW59oM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7eITI6-XuQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Wloz_i3KDc&feature=related


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

Nice jig

All I can say is 

http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-H7583...f=pd_bbs_2?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1199580968&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/Delta-34-183-...f=pd_bbs_3?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1199580968&sr=8-3

==========




Router is still my name said:


> The first one is awsome. If only I had the time.......
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKA8_zW59oM
> 
> ...


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> All I can say is
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Grizzly-H7583...99580968&sr=8-2
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Delta-34-183-...99580968&sr=8-3


All I can say is  , If I want to do square or rectangular tenons, I don’t need the delta jig. I just use the router like the one’s I did today.
I’m talking about being able to do rounded edges tenons.


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi Router, I found this mortise jig in Fine Woodworking. It looks like it may be a nice project.

http://www.taunton.com/finewoodwork...e.aspx?id=28696


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

rmaxa said:


> Hi Router, I found this mortise jig in Fine Woodworking. It looks like it may be a nice project.
> 
> http://www.taunton.com/finewoodwork...e.aspx?id=28696



Too bad this link doesn't work......


----------



## Birdflu (Nov 6, 2007)

rmaxa said:


> Hi Router, I found this mortise jig in Fine Woodworking. It looks like it may be a nice project.
> 
> http://www.taunton.com/finewoodwork...e.aspx?id=28696



I don't know if that link is valid as written:

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
http://www.taunton.com/finewoodwork...e.aspx?id=28696


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The Grizzly and Delta look like the exact same thing. Wonder why such a price difference.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

> The Grizzly and Delta look like the exact same thing. Wonder why such a price difference.


The difference is, Grizzly has outrageous shipping charges on everything. And if you don’t like the product you receiver from them, you have to pay return shipping also.
But the Delta is free shipping from Amazon.. Also delta name adds a few extra $$$$.
But, all are made in china.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I think I can cut any square tenon I want with a slot cutter, router table and multiple passes. Now a rounded tenon would look cool if it was exposed. I will have to figure that out one day!

Here's a sample from an up coming show and tell (varnish is curing as I type)...


----------

